# ladies with hyperpigemention& acne scars



## K_ashanti (Mar 6, 2008)

do you apply your concealer before or after your foundation????? If you have tried both ways which one to you prefer?????


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

After and then apply powder to set it. I feel like the foundation is the base that I need to work from. A smooth canvas.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree.  I have tried it both ways.
I like to do foundation first then concealer.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_After and then apply powder to set it. I feel like the foundation is the base that I need to work from. A smooth canvas._

 
Yes, same here. The concealor stays on me all day doing it this way.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

i've always been taught to use concealer first but now, I guess I should try it after. thanks!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have tried it both ways, and foundation first/concealer second works best for me. Set with loose powder and puff afterwards. Definitely working on getting rid of the hyperpigmentation so I won't have to keep doing this. I wish I could get back to wearing only concealer under the eye and powder for the day *sigh*...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited: I do conceal my undereye darkness and set it before I do anything else. Next is the foundation, etc.


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 6, 2008)

i personally do concealor then tinted moisturizer, then more concealer cuz the tm tends to wipe away some of the concealor


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 7, 2008)

Concealer then TM or foundation


----------



## makeba (Mar 7, 2008)

i have tried both ways. sometimes using the patting method to apply my concealer has helped keep it in place even before or after the foundation application.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

i prefer concealer under. my concealer has quite a different texture than my foundation which is drying and the colour differs a little as well. So usually I'd cover to the point that it looks a tad unnatural but blend it out with the foundation so that it matches.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2008)

I do my foundation, then pat on my concealor, then set with powder.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Mar 7, 2008)

Neither.

I apply a full coverage concealer to my under eye and blend downward so that it meets the very top of my cheek bone. And then I apply my foundation and and blend it up into concealer on the cheek bone. then set my face with powder.

I just find that it looks a lot more natural this way rather than wearing the 2 on top of each other.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Neither.

I apply a full coverage concealer to my under eye and blend downward so that it meets the very top of my cheek bone. And then I apply my foundation and and blend it up into concealer on the cheek bone. then set my face with powder.

I just find that it looks a lot more natural this way rather than wearing the 2 on top of each other._

 
i never tried this, i will see if this works for me


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Neither.

I apply a full coverage concealer to my under eye and blend downward so that it meets the very top of my cheek bone. And then I apply my foundation and and blend it up into concealer on the cheek bone. then set my face with powder.

I just find that it looks a lot more natural this way rather than wearing the 2 on top of each other._

 
Interesting. What kind of hyperpigmentation are you dealing with? 

I am looking for a new method to cover that looks more natural for me, and I literally have spots sprinkled over my entire cheek area. Spot concealing is ok, but I want to try different methods...It's annoying


----------



## shinypixiedust (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm an nc37 / C3 and I have loads of random hyperpigmentation and recently acquired lots of marks from a breakout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely apply either a thick foundation/concealer just where I need to (like studio stick or studio finish concealer). Or otherwise foundation first (SFF) with concealer dabbed & blended on top (and set with powder). Always gives me perfect coverage compared to the other way around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## Tanoushka (May 24, 2008)

I do foundation first, then councealer and set everything with powder!
Like it better that way!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_do you apply your concealer before or after your foundation????? If you have tried both ways which one to you prefer?????_

 
I use foundation and foundation only because concealer makes me look pasty. And I'm told since I'm young I really don't need concealer at this point.


----------



## elektra513 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas* 

 
_I use foundation and foundation only because concealer makes me look pasty. And I'm told since I'm young I really don't need concealer at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I went got a makeover at the Nars counter about a couple of weekends ago, the MA did just this. It surprisingly was effective (the fact that my skin has been healing doesn't hurt either) and I've been doing this at home ever since. Wow, I actually haven't used concealer on my face in maybe a week or two. Sometimes I add a bit underneath the eyes, but lately it's been rare.


----------



## prettysecrets (May 26, 2008)

I apply concealer 1st. Then foundation. Then I got over the spots again with concealer and blend using a big face brush.


----------



## blessedone337 (May 26, 2008)

wow, now what are you using to clear up the hyperpigmentation?? I have tried using Nandinola fade cream but I think it causes me to break out.  I need help


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

I apply my foundation first, just to get an all over even colour and then I'll go in with my concealor and add to the areas that need a little more coverage - usually under my eyes and on the chin area. I find if I do the concealor second I'm more likely to use less of it because the foundation will have already covered some of the problems. Then I just set with powder and finish off my cheeks, eyes and lips.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 27, 2008)

Foundation then concealer. And I only use a small bit of each with powder to set.


----------



## RaynelleM (May 27, 2008)

To conceal my dark circles and some dark spots left by dry patches on my eyelids, I use a concealer in NW35 first, then foundation all over my face and then concealer again in NC42 on lids & undereye and any other marks that I may get sometimes from acne etc. I feel that the NC42 matches the foundation better but the NW35 gets rid of the initial darkness.


----------



## midge (May 28, 2008)

I apply my concealer first. It just seems to work better for me. I suggest trying both to see what works best for you. What works for one person doesn't always work for the next.


----------



## crystalado (May 28, 2008)

I totally agree!  I was using concealer before my foundation and I liked it.  But recently I have been doing foundation first, then concealer and then setting with powder!  I like both ways, but it also depends on which foundation I am using!  If I use SFF I conceal first, but if I am using Mineralize foundation I do it after!


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

It depends on what type of foundation I'm wearing. If I'm wearing powder foundation I put my concealer on first. For liquid, I put it on second.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 20, 2008)

i apply foundation first, because it covers SOME of the redness, so i end up using less concealer that way. i've tried using concealer first, but i end up sheering it out with my foundation brush and then having to apply more concealer, anyway.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 6, 2008)

To get rid of acne scars and discoloration, I use something called UltraQuin..U can buy that over the counter from a pharmacy. Well atleast in Toronto, Canada u can. It only cost $15 for me. I use it only at night time and I make sure after cleansing my face, instead of moisturizing, I just apply the UltraQuin cream and make sure it spreads entirely over my face!


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 6, 2008)

I had major major acne scarring on my cheeks and with this cream, it's lighten it alot!


----------



## Misstink (Sep 7, 2008)

what personally works for me is:
make up base with a neutralizing tints (helps down play the darkness)
foundation
concealer a shade ligther then your foundation
loose powder (blends everythign in so it appears like a flawless canvas


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

[quote name="barbaramory" url="/t/92657/ladies-with-hyperpigemention-acne-scars/30#post_2438275"][SIZE=12pt]Turmeric is one such wonderful ingredient which stops the excess melanin production in skin. It is anti-bacterial and suits perfectly for all types of skin. Whether it is lemon facial pack or honey facial pack or any other homemade facial pack, you can undoubtedly mix turmeric to that facial pack to get more results. Curd, milk, honey, lemon, oatmeal, and many other ingredients works best with the proper mix of turmeric.[/SIZE] [/quote]  Does turmeric burn?


----------

